
Ask HN: How do you backup personal data? - hackNP
Currently, I have a very organized method of backing up personal data (photos, documents etc) with data on a couple separate hard drives. I&#x27;m trying to figure out the best way to backup data to minimize data loss.
======
anoncoward111
Sub-optimal but cheap usb sticks from Amazon because portable and cheap and
dense and offline

------
vdfgsdfgsdfg
I run Syncthing on my machines to have ~/dev and some other folders in
multiple backups without effort. TimeMachine runs on the macbook also backing
up the same stuff. 0 friction, works flawless!

